# VP debate prediction



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm think when the debate is over tonight, many trumpers will be saying, why couldn't we have nominated Mike Pence instead? I believe he's a real sleeper. No pun intended.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I watched Pence through his early years. He and I are from the same home town. I wouldn't want him leading our country.



Boss Dog said:


> I'm think when the debate is over tonight, many trumpers will be saying, why couldn't we have nominated Mike Pence instead? I believe he's a real sleeper. No pun intended.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I guess we'll see tonight. People can change, hopefully for the good. I sure hope he's a good one since I'm thinking/hoping Trump will be a one Term Pres.

I'll be watching it in pieces at work tonight.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I predict total snoozefest.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It will be a good night for a stiff drink . LMAO .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If Pence did have a great night it will gone and buried by noon; now on the other hand if he trips and falls we'll probably be seeing tweets and reports thru Friday.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm hoping - for a direct insult to Hellery - Pence walks out wearing the biggest frigging set of headphones they can find - the Pence invitees in the front row all have big cue cards - and one invitee has a set of semaphore flags for sending signals ...

if you have the opening for a dig - take it ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I watched Pence through his early years. He and I are from the same home town. I wouldn't want him leading our country.


I'm sure that the guy that made good - now the governor of the state - soon to be VP - shoe in to be prez .... is all tore up at your lack of support


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Nah. I'm sure he couldn't give two shizzers since I live in a state that votes democrat. I mean if you want to wash the man's balls with your upper and lower lips, by all means...but I'll stand on my own two feet.



Illini Warrior said:


> I'm sure that the guy that made good - now the governor of the state - soon to be VP - shoe in to be prez .... is all tore up at your lack of support


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I agree. And I hope if he does get elected that he has changed for the better. Not real fond of the Pence family. Here's a little deal that sticks in my crawl about the Pence and a little company named Keil Brothers Oil that went bankrupt. Cost a lot of good hard working Americans their livelihoods. Pence family was in to the state for millions of dollars.

IN-06 Pence Family Owed 9 Million to Indiana Citizens (NEW SCANDAL)



Boss Dog said:


> Well, I guess we'll see tonight. People can change, hopefully for the good. I sure hope he's a good one since I'm thinking/hoping Trump will be a one Term Pres.
> 
> I'll be watching it in pieces at work tonight.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Nah. I'm sure he couldn't give two shizzers since I live in a state that votes democrat. I mean if you want to wash the man's balls with your upper and lower lips, by all means...but I'll stand on my own two feet.


I believe that ball washing will be the next big issue in campaign finance reform.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a hairy issue. Someone has got to give it a trim or it's gonna get out of control.



A Watchman said:


> I believe that ball washing will be the next big issue in campaign finance reform.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Time to get back to these two nuts with ears arguing and talking over each other.

I said it before and I'll say it again...The once Great USA has approx 320 million people...and these dipwads are the best we got?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Not the best we have got. The best that want the job. With the pile of Russian Husky dog poo that is being left on the White House lawn...would you want to be the guy who has to go in an clean that stuff up?



Slippy said:


> Time to get back to these two nuts with ears arguing and talking over each other.
> 
> I said it before and I'll say it again...The once Great USA has approx 320 million people...and these dipwads are the best we got?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I agree. And I hope if he does get elected that he has changed for the better. Not real fond of the Pence family. Here's a little deal that sticks in my crawl about the Pence and a little company named Keil Brothers Oil that went bankrupt. Cost a lot of good hard working Americans their livelihoods. Pence family was in to the state for millions of dollars.
> 
> IN-06 Pence Family Owed 9 Million to Indiana Citizens (NEW SCANDAL)


The source of your link wouldn't have an axe to grind I'm sure; I'll just quote the first paragraph:

_I am Barry Welsh and I am the Democratic Candidate Crashing the Gates in Indiana's 6th District. I think I am one of a handful that is actually Crashing the Gates, as many candidates are establishment candidates, but that is for another diary._

Having worked for law firms all my life there is one thing I know for sure. There are two sides to each and every story. Since Mr. Pence is not in jail, prison or under indictment my guess is he followed the law and someone else lost money in a bad arrangement. It happens all the time. If he owes the state $9 million why hasn't the state incarcerated him? MY guess would be - because he's not guilty.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I didn't claim he broke any laws. I just claim his business practices cost a lot of people their jobs(which is true if he broke the law or not...I am not arguing that). I saw it first hand. Friends, family, neighbors...you know...real friendly down to earth red blooded Americans. The type of people you'd like to say hello to while you're out walking your dog or taking a stroll in the park or walking into church on a Sunday.

Next question.



stowlin said:


> The source of your link wouldn't have an axe to grind I'm sure; I'll just quote the first paragraph:
> 
> _I am Barry Welsh and I am the Democratic Candidate Crashing the Gates in Indiana's 6th District. I think I am one of a handful that is actually Crashing the Gates, as many candidates are establishment candidates, but that is for another diary._
> 
> Having worked for law firms all my life there is one thing I know for sure. There are two sides to each and every story. Since Mr. Pence is not in jail, prison or under indictment my guess is he followed the law and someone else lost money in a bad arrangement. It happens all the time. If he owes the state $9 million why hasn't the state incarcerated him? MY guess would be - because he's not guilty.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I also claim that this is stuck in my crawl. For the record. Your Esquireshipness.



Mosinator762x54r said:


> I didn't claim he broke any laws. I just claim his business practices cost a lot of people their jobs(which is true if he broke the law or not...I am not arguing that). I saw it first hand. Friends, family, neighbors...you know...real friendly down to earth red blooded Americans. The type of people you'd like to say hello to while you're out walking your dog or taking a stroll in the park or walking into church on a Sunday.
> 
> Next question.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Why just quote the first paragraph? Why not quote the whole thing...with all the violations and nepotism and all the other stuff? Don't just cherry pick there your honor. That's a Clinton campaign tactic. Taking little snippets that work an argument in your favor and trying to turn them into an argument against someone you disagree with. Geez.



stowlin said:


> The source of your link wouldn't have an axe to grind I'm sure; I'll just quote the first paragraph:
> 
> _I am Barry Welsh and I am the Democratic Candidate Crashing the Gates in Indiana's 6th District. I think I am one of a handful that is actually Crashing the Gates, as many candidates are establishment candidates, but that is for another diary._
> 
> Having worked for law firms all my life there is one thing I know for sure. There are two sides to each and every story. Since Mr. Pence is not in jail, prison or under indictment my guess is he followed the law and someone else lost money in a bad arrangement. It happens all the time. If he owes the state $9 million why hasn't the state incarcerated him? MY guess would be - because he's not guilty.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

BenGhazi! For heaven's sake when is someone gonna mention her allowing Americans to die under her lack of response? Or do they figure what difference does it make? It still matters to me!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My apologies. I stopped at the first paragraph because I have no faith in the source. Nothing the source could write after claiming to be a democrat running for congress there could sway me. Please note its not just that he's a democrat - living in SF I know a lot of democrats, worked for them, and still do. Its that this particular democrat is alleging things which if true would have ended Pence, maybe put him in jail, and I didn't go into the facts of the charges because I'd have to see Pence charged, or in stripes / orange to give it any merit. Maybe he should be, but you'd think with so many people hating him and in charge (in this society) that if he could be - he would have been?

People invest every day and create jobs and many of them lose. Does that make them evil when they fail? Good people can easily be hurt by that, but does it mean they are evil when they tried and failed? I'd rather they try and fail then watch our government take our money and spend for what? A $899 military hammer? What about the $6 billion in tax money the state department can't find under hillery? I could care less that Pence lost $9m, that trump lost $900 million but when our government loses $6 billion of OUR money I care.



Mosinator762x54r said:


> Why just quote the first paragraph? Why not quote the whole thing...with all the violations and nepotism and all the other stuff? Don't just cherry pick there your honor. That's a Clinton campaign tactic. Taking little snippets that work an argument in your favor and trying to turn them into an argument against someone you disagree with. Geez.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...and-losers-from-the-vice-presidential-debate/

Well well; someone at the Washington POST even thinks Pence won. Nice job Pence.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> I'm think when the debate is over tonight, many trumpers will be saying, why couldn't we have nominated Mike Pence instead? I believe he's a real sleeper. No pun intended.


You were right!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I predict total snoozefest.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


And you were wrong.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> And you were wrong.


Meh, depends on who you ask.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Why just quote the first paragraph? Why not quote the whole thing...with all the violations and nepotism and all the other stuff? Don't just cherry pick there your honor. That's a Clinton campaign tactic. Taking little snippets that work an argument in your favor and trying to turn them into an argument against someone you disagree with. Geez.


I think you need a drink (or set one down). What is a "crawl" anyways?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I watched the whole debate, and in my opinion, there is no question....Pence hit it out of the park.

Kaine acted like a spoiled brat, wanting his way and being scolded for his constant whining. He came off as totally unlikable and damaged the Clinton campaign.

Hoping Trump takes a lesson from Pence on how to handle Clinton next Sunday. Let her rant, while he maintains a calm demure and addresses the issues without more insults. We can hope.

Oh....and like Steve Jobs used to say..."One More Thing". There is the very real possibility that Wikileaks will publish some very damaging news by the end of the week that Clinton will have to deal with, both in the press, and then at the debate.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wrote elsewhere earlier this AM ....

whatever Kaine was before - he agreed to be a running candidate with a proven lying crooked POS of an evil empire ....

he sold his honor, morals, ethics and his good name - now he's tainted as much a POS as Hellery & Billy Bob ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I watched about 45 minutes of the debate. Pence clearly won based on what he talked about (issues), his tempered demeanor and his steadiness in not getting run over. Kaine is a POS. A very punchable face.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Forced myself to watch. Some sections were incomprehensible due to the candidates talking over one another, and the moderator yelling "Governor!". Kaine must have thought that quantity of words would win out over quality of message. It didn't work in my opinion. He interupted Pence so much I found myself yellng "Shut up!" at the TV.

Advantage: Pence.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> Kaine acted like a spoiled brat, wanting his way and being scolded for his constant whining. He came off as totally unlikable and damaged the Clinton campaign.


I agree, he acted just like Trump did in the first debate, I think that Trump was overwhelmed by a woman that can chew gum and walk at the same time, that doesn't necessarily mean he wouldn't be a great president.

*Rancher *


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These so called Debates are a farce, a sham that allows an obviously biased and evil media to play "gotcha" and attempt to demonize the GOP candidates.

If I was chairman of the GOP, I'd tell them all, in a paid TV spot in Prime Time, to shove it up their socialist asses.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> These so called Debates are a farce, a sham that allows an obviously biased and evil media to play "gotcha" and attempt to demonize the GOP candidates.
> 
> If I was chairman of the GOP, I'd tell them all, in a paid TV spot in Prime Time, to shove it up their socialist asses.


I would love to see Trump go into the next debate and clearly state at the outset that he will not tolerate excessive interruptions, foolish or gotcha questions and is prepared to walk if the debate is not civil and on real issues. Trump could get away with it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I would love to see Trump go into the next debate and clearly state at the outset that he will not tolerate excessive interruptions, foolish or gotcha questions and is prepared to walk if the debate is not civil and on real issues. Trump could get away with it.


That would be great! But he would have to wait until he got to the podium to do it, or Hillary and/or the networks would find some reason to cancel. They do not want to play on a level field.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> That would be great! But he would have to wait until he got to the podium to do it, or Hillary and/or the networks would find some reason to cancel. They do not want to play on a level field.


I agree. I was meaning that he should announce such right after the moderator says their speal about rules.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I would love to see Trump go into the next debate and clearly state at the outset that he will not tolerate excessive interruptions, foolish or gotcha questions and is prepared to walk if the debate is not civil and on real issues. Trump could get away with it.


Walking would end his campaign; seriously you know it would. However what he can do is look Cooper or hilda in the eye quickly, say enough is enough, I'm going to use my time here to tell the people the truth and how I'll fix the mess created by my opponents party and that she'd perpetuate on America. Then give 90 seconds of his stump on topic and ignore their crap. Pence showed last night you can in fact ignore their crap and move ahead when he did so on the tax policy question and repeat question. Good job Pence.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Walking would end his campaign; seriously you know it would. However what he can do is look Cooper or hilda in the eye quickly, say enough is enough, I'm going to use my time here to tell the people the truth and how I'll fix the mess created by my opponents party and that she'd perpetuate on America. Then give 90 seconds of his stump on topic and ignore their crap. Pence showed last night you can in fact ignore their crap and move ahead when he did so on the tax policy question and repeat question. Good job Pence.


I disagree that it would end his campaign and in fact I think that it may help him with those few not yet decided.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

IDK look at Palin; she walked out of office she could pay her bills. People don't forgive her for quitting. It looks like your quitting to walk out and no one likes a quitter. I think you tell them its a ridiculous question, not relevant to making our country great or focusing on what matters, and then pound issues. I like the line "I use the law to my advantage and have been audited plenty of times without problem; she breaks the law and how much do we spend investigating?"


----------

